
The Caplan Thruster – approach to move an entire solar system - solarengineer
https://futurism.com/stellar-engine-move-solar-system
======
solarengineer
Extracts:

The machine would use a Dyson sphere to collect mass, separate out helium to
push the sun, and fire hydrogen at the sun to avoid crashing into the sun.

It could push the Sun at a speed of about 50 light years per one million
years.

Matthew Caplan from Illinois State University designed the machine at the
behest of Munich-based YouTube channel Kurzgesagt. The channel then created a
stunning video to illustrate the device, which it dubbed the Caplan Thruster,
and a paper Caplan wrote describing the machine has also been published in the
journal Acta Astronautica.

Video links: Kaplan thruster:
[https://youtu.be/v3y8AIEX_dU](https://youtu.be/v3y8AIEX_dU)

Dyson sphere: [https://youtu.be/pP44EPBMb8A](https://youtu.be/pP44EPBMb8A)

